# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Refugio

## Julio Macieira

*Refúgio* *por Ricardo Miozzo* *Introdução* A necessidade de alguns animais do aquário por  certo tipo de dieta fez com que alguns aquaristas procurassem uma forma eficaz  de prover com menor esforço os tipos de alimento necessários. Até essa época,  alimentar peixes como o Mandarim (Sinchyropus splendidus), por exemplo, era algo  entre difícil e muito difícil, chegando mesmo a ser considerado impossível. com  o advento da utilização de rocha viva, percebeu-se que era possível manter por  mais tempo animais até então considerados "impossíveis", mas infelizmente, de  uma hora para outra, o alimento escasseava e o animal perecia de fome. Tornou-se  necessário prover o aquário de uma fonte constante de alimento, e aí surgiu a  idéia do "refúgio", local em que os organismos necessários à dieta de diversos  tipos de habitantes do aquário pudessem reproduzir antes de completamente  eliminados.  O conceito de refúgio para aquários consiste, portanto, de um  tanque ou recipiente conectado ao aquário, de maneira que vida micro e  macroscópica se desenvolvam e não estejam imediatamente disponíveis fisicamente  para os animais do aquário. Apenas uma parte desses organismos ficaria  disponíveis, à medida em que fosse passados para o aquário principal via uma  bomba de recalque ou outro artefato qualquer, que servisse para manter a água do  refúgio em contato com a do tanque principal. A maneira de construir o refúgio,  suas dimensões, taxa de recalque para o aquário e sua localização em relação ao  tanque principal afetam o resultado final, tornando-o mais ou menos  eficiente.
*Volume* O refúgio deve ter volume compatível com a  necessidade de alimento do tanque principal, pois quanto maior o refúgio, mais  vida é capaz de produzir. O volume de cerca de 10% do total do aquário grande  pode ser suficiente para gerar suficientes micro organismos úteis para, por  exemplo, os corais. Mas pode ser insuficiente para alimentar um Mandarim ou  Chelmon rostratus (Copperband butterfly), por outro lado. Grande demais, o  refúgio pode se tornar uma fonte de problemas, pois, fazendo parte do aquário  por com ele compartilhar a água, poderá esquentar ou esfriar demais o sistema,  indo de encontro aos aparelhos usados para originalmente manter o aquário sem  refúgio. É interessante, portanto, pensar a respeito da necessidade de maior  skimmer e resfriador, caso o refúgio seja planejado como adição de um aquário já  funcionando.  Um volume razoável para o refúgio pode ser de  algo em torno de 30% do volume total do tanque principal. Se o aquário tem 300  litros, por exemplo, um refúgio de 100 litros permite a formação de suficiente  quantidade de organismos para suprir o aquário. A constituiçãoda população do aquário será importante para determinar se esse  volume é suficiente, pois se colocar peixes demais que só consumam copépodes (  animal que costuma ser muito comum em refúgios), mesmo com o refúgio pode haver  escassez de alimento. Portanto, ter bom senso na colocação de peixes, sua  quantidade e tamanhos são fundamentais.  Como exemplo, tenho a citar um aquário de 3000  litros que tinha uma infestação de Aiptasia spp., numa quantidade realmente  assombrosa. Chelmon rostratus, o Copperband butterfly, é sabido como um dos  peixes que se alimentam de pequenas anêmonas, assim como de outros  invertebrados. Colocar um Chelmon de tamanho grande foi a solução, mesmo apesar  desse aquário não possuir refúgio; o peixe se alimenta de tantas Aiptasias  quanto pode, não conseguindo, por outro lado, erradicá-las completamente. O  peixe, após quatro meses nesse aquário, se apresenta saudável, continua  crescendo e mantendo as Aiptasias sob controle. Colocar mais um peixe que se  alimente desse mesmo ítem, portanto, seria temerário. Ambos, em competição por  alimento, poderiam causar suas mortes a longo prazo. Escasseando demais, as  anêmonas que sobrassem poderiam não bastar para os dois. É importante notar,  apenas como aparte, como peixes marinhos precisam de muito mais espaço vital do  que imaginamos; se soubesse antes que, para manter um Chelmon rostratus - ainda  que um adulto grande - fosse necessário um tanque dessas dimensões, teria  pensado muito antes de recomendar esse peixe a outros aquaristas. O que mais  normalmente acontece nos aquários é que o aquarista coloca o peixe para comer as  pequenas anêmonas. Resolvido um problema imediato, passa a ser o peixe o  problema, e não mais as Aiptasias. Como mantê-lo vivo depois que ele erradicou a  praga ? Já ví aquaristas procurarem nas lojas rochinhas com Aiptasias para  alimentar seus famintos Chelmons. Naturalmente, nesse caso, foi o clássico  "vestir um santo para despir o outro".
*Fluxo de água* A quantidade de água que passa pelo refúgio vai  determinar, afinal, a quantidade de animais criados alí que vai acabar indo para  o aquário. A maioria dos animais que proliferam no refúgio são de movimentos  relativamente lentos, e por isso grande circulação de água é desnecessária. A  água, no entanto, precisa de movimento para não estagnar-se criando problemas  para a taxa de oxigênio dissolvido do aquário todo. Um refúgio como o que foi  dado exemplo acima, de 100 litros, pode perfeitamente ser eficaz com algo como  200 a 400 litros por hora (refúgio de 100 litros). Isso, no entanto, não é  regra; pode-se, para aplicar ao refúgio propriedades de consumo de nitratos da  água, diminuir o fluxo até um mínimo de 1 vez o volume do refúgio por hora. No  mesmo sentido, deve-se ter a preocupação de não causar turbulência demais no  refúgio, evitando assim perturbar demais o subtrato.
*Substrato* Pode-se usar como substrato para o refúgio o  mesmo material que foi usado no fundo do aquário principal. Inclusive, em  aquários já montados sem filtro desnitrificador de fundo, esse recurso é usado  para não ser preciso desmontar o aquário todo. Adicionando-se um refúgio de  dimensões generosas ao aquário, recobrindo toda sua superfície com substrato em  camada de um mínimo de 8 a 10 cm de espessura, temos um filtro desnitrificador  quase tão eficaz quanto se fosse construído no próprio aquário principal. É  justamente nesse ponto que fazemos a maior distinção entre refúgio e "plenum  adicional"; uma coisa é o refúgio, e outra é intencionalmente aumentar a  quantidade de substrato usando o refúgio como filtro desnitrificador. O refúgio  provido de substrato, qualquer que seja a natureza do material utilizado, não  precisa ser um desnitrificador. Usar apenas uma camada fina de substrato basta  para abrigar confortavelmente uma miríade de animais. A função primeira do refúgio pode, no entanto,  ser desvirtuada para servir como filtro desnitrificador. Só não se pode contar  com grande migração de animais da fauna do substrato para o aquário, devido a  suas características particulares. Vermes que proliferam no substrato raso  dificilmente saem para a coluna d'água, de maneira que muitas vezes, acaba-se  com um aquário sem luz ao invés de um refúgio. Já vi refúgios construídos com  espessa camada de substrato terem problemas de proliferação excessiva de vermes  poliquetas, e precisarem de controle biológico (nesse caso, adição de camarão  Stenopus sp). Para evitar o problema de acabar com outro aquário para cuidar,  além do principal, deve-se pensar bem na adição de substrato no fundo. Algumas  rochas vivas de pequenas dimensões, no entanto, não causam prejuízo. Dado que a  maioria dos refúgios é rasa, comparada às dimensões do aquário, rochas grandes  demais podem causar problemas na circulação de água. Recomendo, portanto, rochas  menores. Na rocha sim, reproduzem-se animais que normalmente saem à noite para  passear e se alimentar na coluna d'água, sendo então passados para o aquário  principal,onde podem ser aproveitados (predados) pelos peixes e outros  animais. A maior dúvida, portanto, é de conceito;  queremos construir um refúgio ou um desnitrificador ? Ambos podem ser feitos no  mesmo espaço, aproveitando, portanto, o que seria um refúgio para fazer as vezes  de um desnitrificador. A questão que levanto é: será realmente necessário um  sistema extra de remoção de nitratos, se no próprio aquário já existe esse  sistema, integrado a todos os outros componentes do aquário ? Se o aquário foi montado da maneira apropriada,  a rocha viva e o substrato, (seja ele halimeda) ou outro, serão suficientes para  manter o íon nitrato (NO3+) perto de zero. Afirmo que deve ser próximo a zero  pois o zero absolutamente não é objetivo, mas resultado da dinâmica do aquário.  É muito comum ouvirmos que um determinado aquário tem "nitrato zero", o que  seria um ambiente absolutamente inóspito para a vida como a conhecemos. O que  acontece nesses casos é que os nitratos disponíveis são "desmontados" pelo  filtro desnitrificador ou mesmo consumidos pelos animais do aquário. A  resultante do sistema, portanto, é zero. Dizer  por exemplo, não conseguir  manter Tridacnas por falta de nitrato no aquário é bobagem. A culpa é de outro  fator, pois os nitratos que eventualmente a concha possa precisar estão lá.  
*Local do refúgio* O refúgio pode ser colocado em qualquer lugar em  que fique prático e funcional. Muitos refúgios são montados como verdadeiros  filtros de algas, onde se cultiva geralmente Caulerpa sp., com a finalidade de  reduzir nitratos e fosfatos, ou mesmo com intuito de equilibrar o pH da água do  sistema, fazendo no refúgio o período de luz quando a luz do aquário estiver  apagada, e vice-versa. Essa é, na minha opinião, uma excelente forma de  equilibrar o sistema tamponador, mas péssima sob o ponto de vista dos corais se  desenvolverem mais. As algas, e principalmente Caulerpas, costumam crescer muito  mais rápido do que qualquer coral; além disso,culturas de Caulerpas costumam  sofrer colapsos quando deixadas muito tempo por conta própria, liberando  literalmente uma sopa de problemas no aquário. Alguns compostos dessa sopa são  tóxicos para certos peixes e para corais. A água, nessas ocasiões, costuma ficar  verde por dias, até o skimmer conseguir retirar todo o material morto da alga. O  maior problema, no entanto, é que filtros de algas costumam amarelar a água  constantemente. Faz parte do metabolismo das algas liberar na água ácidos  húmicos, que tornam a água sempre amarelada. Isso não é bom para os corais.  Existem algumas vantagens em cultivar algas em aquários, para certos peixes, mas  em tanques onde o principal objetivo seja a manutenção de animais oriundos do  Indo-Pacífico, é melhor deixar as algas fora. A forma mais econômica de manter o refúgio é  colocá-lo entre o aquário e o sump, fazendo um desvio no cano do vertedouro para  alimentá-lo com água. Dessa forma, não é necessário usar nenhuma bomba. A água  passa pelo refúgio antes de terminar de cair para o sump. Isso se aplica a sumps  que ficam debaixo do aquário, e possuem espaço para a colocação do refúgio. Como  esse caso é relativamente raro - normalmente tudo o que falta dentro de um móvel  de aquário é justamente o espaço, podemos colocar o refúgio acima, ao lado ou  atrás do aquário,(se houver espaço, novamente).O mais comum é montar o refúgio  ao lado do aquário e usar uma pequena bomba para mandara a água de volta para o  sump ou mesmo para o aquário. As conexões e tubos devem ser cuidadosamente  montadas a fim de evitar coisas como um vertedouro permanente do aquário, onde  caso haja falta de luz, o sistema inteiro caia pelo cano do refúgio - o  verdadeiro desastre. Não fique espantado com isso; água é uma coisa difícil de  ser manuseada. Monte o sistema de maneira simples. É recomendável procurar  adaptar o refúgio no espaço de dentro do móvel a fim de evitar problemas, pois  basta apenas fazer um desvio do vertedouro e um vertedouro para o refúgio, onde  a água cai direto no sump.
*O sump* Afinal - muitas vezes é possível ver no sump uma  quantidade enorme e surpreendente de animais - o sump não é um refúgio por si  mesmo ? Podemos usar o sump como tal, pois ele acaba  mesmo servindo para isso. O problema é a limpeza do sump, que deve ser  periódica. Ao invés de limpar o sump cirurgicamente, pode-se apenas sifoná-lo e  manter as diversas formas de vida ali presentes para alimentar o aquário. Claro  que, dependendo do formato do sump e sua construção, animais vão acumular-se  nele com maior ou menor sucesso. Por causa disso mesmo, os sumps de desenho mais  simples favorecem a multiplicação de animais, e os mais complicados tendem a  retê-los, dificultando sua reprodução. Um sump bem cuidado não é  obrigatoriamente tão limpo que os vidros podem servir de espelho. Nele, com o  tempo, vemos aderirem aos vidros diversos tipos de animais como esponjas e  briozoários, e pela água vemos constantemente copépodes, anfípodas e outros  tipos de vida. O fato do uso  de sumps embaixo do aquário ser tão disseminado  entre nós, aquaristas brasileiros, me leva a questionar, finalmente, se o  refúgio é mesmo tão necessário. Seria apenas o caso de se projetar um sump de  dimensões grandes comparado ao volume total do aquário e esperar a vida se  desenvolver nele.
Artigo de: Ricardo Miozzo
Colaborador de Aquarismo Marinho

----------

